# Which surname do I use while living in the UK?



## travellersa (Feb 12, 2015)

After our wedding I legally changed my surname and my married name is now indicated on my SA passport. However I have an Italian passport which indicates my maiden name (Italy does not allow women to change their surnames). We are relocating to the UK and I would like to check with an authority to establish which surname I will have to use while living in the UK. Does anyone perhaps know which authority might be able to assist me?

I have checked with the British Consulate in Cape Town but they informed me that they cannot answer this question and that I need to check with the South African Embassy in the UK. However their webpage's Contacts sections is under construction.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The UK allows you to use any name you want so long as its not for illegal purposes. 

Women can use their husbands name, I am, using just their original birth certificate and marriage certificate as evidence of the change. You can then change your UK passport using the same. 

You need to use the name that the visa/residence is granted to. Be consistent with the use of that name, dont have some things in your maiden and others in uour married name. It causes confusion and raises suspicions of wrong doing.


----------



## travellersa (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback. However I do not have a Visa or a British passport. I will only be using my Italian passport. Do you perhaps know if their is an official authority that I can contact in the UK?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No authority and no need to contact anyone. If you need to prove residence with your Italian passport you will need to use that.

Everytime you need to prove residence, identity, eligibility to work, benefits etc show your Italian passport and marriage certificate. Took me a year to change my passport and it was fine.


----------

